# tipler pic



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is another tippler red print.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

tipplers come in so many colours. 

Most tippler birds in SL are bred for the tippler original colour and go for top prices. Prices so high that the new owner will never fly them thus will never know if they are real tipplers.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

lol i have many more tipplers, all colours and yes they are hard to train sometimes because they love to fly high. so if you pay lots of money for one i understand not letting them out in case it gets lost.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there a way to judge a performance of a bird without flying them? I sure hope there is.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

you can only no for sure by flying them, if you buy the bird from a breder find out what the parents where like. 9 out of 10 if the parents are good the young are good thats what i find anyway.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Iam trying to upload a link for more pic`s not working yet though


----------

